# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  بالصور … المريخ يواصل الأعداد مساء اليوم ..  و القائد يشارك

## kampbell

* ديربي سبورت : الخرطومواصل فريق المريخ معسكره الداخلي ، واجري مساء اليوم بملعبه حصته التدريبية الرابعة بقيادة المدير الفني انتوني هاي وبحضور (21) لاعبا ، حيث شهد المران عودة رمضان عجب وراجي عبدالعاطي ، بخيت خميس ، كما تابع المران من الخارج اللاعبان احمد (ضفر) بعد تعرضه لاصابة طفيفة وخالد النعسان العائد من معسكر منتخب الشباب ، بعودة فاروق جبرة ومدرب الحراس حكيم سبع وقيادتهم للمران رفقة هاي وهيلات اكتمل الجهاز الفني للفريق ، ويواصل المريخ معسكره المغلق بفندق ابشر وينتظم في تمارينه 
صباحا ومساءا
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## azzreem

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يا مريخ السعد ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم وفق المريخ في تقديم
موسم مميز
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق ان شاء وموسم مميز بإذن الله ربنا يكفي المريخ شر العوارض والحاسدين
                        	*

----------

